# cement utility tubs



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I have one in my basement and would like to replace it. Anyone have an idea how heavy they are? I wonder if I have to break it up before anyone can carry it up the stairs.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Im not sure you would be able to lift it,but im sure a few young strong bucks could.I sure they did not build your house around that  ,Mich


----------



## cmk86 (Jun 1, 2006)

You can brake them but they are renforced with steel mesh. That makes the job much harder. A couple of strong backs and a dolly is how I've done it.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Michigander1 said:


> Im not sure you would be able to lift it,but im sure a few young strong bucks could.I sure they did not build your house around that  ,Mich


 No smart @%#, I am sure they didn't build my house around it!!!  It is much easier to bring a heavy thing down a flight of stairs than up I think! Hmmm looks like I will be scouting for young bucks before Oct 1 then!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

I just seen the viedo with you in it and im OMW  ,Mich


----------



## FYRE926 (Dec 31, 2000)

I just gave one to my brother-in-law for his shop, twin tubs. It sat on a steel stand, I bet it weighed all of 400lbs. Myself and my 2 boys got it on a refrigerator type moving dolly and managed to get it to the top of my basement stairs but couldn't get it any farther & had to let it rocket back down to the basement floor, not scratch on it but it bent the heck out of the cart wheel. Two weeks later my brother-in-law and his brother came over and the 3 of us managed to get it out. I warned em how heavy it was LOL about midway up the stairs they both were cussin about how heavy it was. :lol: 

Anyway, he'll get years more use out of it in his shop & I'm glad it's being put to good use. :coolgleam


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I broke mine up and had some heavy duty wire cutters handy for the reinforcements.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I'd take a sledge hammer to it! Then use an angle grinder with metal cutting wheel in it and you can buzz through the metal rebar in a snap. Then just take it out in pieces.

John


----------



## Buzzy (Dec 18, 2002)

I bust them up and carry out the small pieces in 5gal buckets. I wrap the steel mesh up in a cheap blue tarp and carry it out. Taking it out in one piece can do some damage if it gets away from you. Good Luck. Where you safety glasses before you hit that thing. It shatters .


----------



## CatchASteel (Feb 2, 2007)

Why do you want to get rid of it? I had one in my old house and it was way nicer than the POS plastic one I have now.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I guess I could keep it for all the trouble this would cause! The old owners painted it, so now the paint is coming up on the side where the washer empties into. It looks like crap and it never seems clean because of it. It sounds like it would be easier to take some paint remover to the inside of it and be done.


----------



## lowavenger96 (Dec 8, 2004)

Barb,

Strip the paint off. I would repaint it with the 2 part epoxy pant that they use on garage floors.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

What jpollman said.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Barb. I'll do you a huge favor and invite you to my house to help remove my cement tub. After removing mine you will have an excellent idea on how much work you are looking at:lol:


----------

